# Message from Brad T. - Please Read!!!



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I got a call from Brad T. (moderator of this forum) tonight and he was proud to announce that his wife gave birth to their 2nd son this evening!

Brad has been busy lately as his family moved to the Edinburg area, where he has been farming. With the arrival of the baby they will be moving into a different house in the next few weeks. It may be a while until Brad has permanent Internet access. In the meantime he will be checking posts when he can get a chance, but he won't have much time to respond, etc.

Brad asks that everyone keep posts clean and respectful. If you do need to talk to him about this site or coyote hunting in general you can call his cell phone number at the bottom of this message. Thanks!

Brad T. Cell = (218) 791-9662


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> I got a call from Brad T. (moderator of this forum) tonight and he was proud to announce that his wife gave birth to their 2nd son this evening!
> 
> Brad has been busy lately as his family moved to the Edinburg area, where he has been farming. With the arrival of the baby they will be moving into a different house in the next few weeks. It may be a while until Brad has permanent Internet access. In the meantime he will be checking posts when he can get a chance, but he won't have much time to respond, etc.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Brad :beer:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Congrats Brad!!
Welcome to the club. :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats Brad. Please extend my congrats to the Mrs. also. I sincerely hope mother and child are doing well.

Larry

PS, BTW you may want to let the new son start to walk before you teach him how to call Coyotes, so the rest of us have a chance.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats! :beer:

I wish the family the best of luck!


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Congrats from Kentucky :beer: Raise him right.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

just another congrats brad... he needs to walk before he can shoot the rifle... well, on second thought, just get one of those backpacks and let him shoot backdoor... second set of eyes! LOL

cya

:sniper:


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Congratulations to Brad! My wife and I just had our fourth child on July 21. My third boy! I'm happy to say that there will be no more little yotebusters though! Each one is truly a blessing! Again congratulations!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Congratulations on the new youngster!

Jaybic


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

thanks for all the replys guys they are all a blessing. Hope everyones hunting season has started well and hope to be on here more often starting in a month


----------

